# Prowrap thread color



## Gig Flatty (May 21, 2008)

Anybody know what prowrap colors look closest to Gudebrod goldenrod and rust.


----------



## jchief (Aug 30, 2004)

Was just looking at a Mudhole sales catalog that had the matching Gudebrod number in the ad for the prowrap. May be able to look on their site and find it.


----------



## jchief (Aug 30, 2004)

Don't know if this helps, the number on the bottom left is the Gudebrod #


----------



## jchief (Aug 30, 2004)

better pic

http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/ProWrap


----------



## Gig Flatty (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Jcheif. I never once thought about looking at my catalogs. Guess I spend to much time on the internet.


----------

